

Ask HN: Exciting thoughts when you grab a new domain name for some idea - pkuhad

What are those exciting thoughts or zeal of that moment when you proceed to grab a new domain name for some idea.
======
starter
Its a cool place where, for a moment, ambition becomes reality. Then I
actually have to build it!

------
nametoremember
I don't have name for it but I know what you mean. It's like
happiness+motivation+eagerness.

------
pasbesoin
Dopamine

(Seriously -- looking it up, together with seeking/discovery behavior.)

